# Mozilla 1.2b - Umlaute



## Arne Buchwald (3. März 2003)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit Mozilla im INet unterwegs. In letzter Zeit fällt mir extrem auf, dass Mozilla Umlaute (ä,ü,ö,ß) in einigen Foren richtig, in manchen jedoch auch komplett falsch darstellt. Meistens werden diese dann durch ein Fragezeichen ersetzt.

Google habe ich auch schon bemüht, jedoch keine Antwort gefunden.

Woran liegt das ? Content-Type ?


----------



## sam (3. März 2003)

hab ich auch manchmal (moz 1.3b)...
das liegt aber daran, dass die webmaster 
zu 'dumm' sind statt 'ä' '& auml;' 
(ohne leerzeichen) zu schreiben...
so wärs nämlich richtig.
daran dürfts liegen...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *hab ich auch manchmal (moz 1.3b)...
> das liegt aber daran, dass die webmaster
> zu 'dumm' sind statt 'ä' '& auml;'
> ...


Hm *grummel* - das ist echt nervig.  

Dann wäre das Phänomen aber ja trotzdem geklärt.

Danke, sam.


----------



## sam (3. März 2003)

vielleicht kann mans lösen, indem man 
die sprache auf deutsch stellt, aber 
das hab ich noch nicht probiert...

edit: man kann ja auch zeichencodierungen 
einstellen, aber mit den ganzen iso´s 
kenn ich mich leider nicht aus


----------



## sam (3. März 2003)

hab nachgeforscht: mit *Western(iso-8859-1)*
gehts wunderbar...jedenfalls mit meiner 
äöü-testdatei


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. März 2003)

Ich habe mal eben nachgeguckt. Bei mir ist bereits Western(iso-8859-1) eingestellt, aber die Seiten werden trotzdem nicht korrekt dargestellt.


----------



## Friedrich (2. August 2003)

*Mozilla 1.4*

Hallo,
Mozilla leidet leider immer noch unter dieser Krankheit. Ich habe es bei mir Zuhause (Linux) und auch in der Arbeit (Win2000). Die Umlaute werden (nicht immer) wenn sie nicht richtig formatiert sind mit einem ? dargestellt. :-(


----------



## MetroStar (7. November 2004)

*Mozilla 1.7.3 keine Umlaute*

Hi Leute,
hab auch das Problem mit den Umlauten. Allerdings in der Version 1.7.3 
Ich hoffe mal das nun jemand etwas mehr darüber weiß, bzw. mir einen Tipp geben kann wie ich das Problem beheben kann,

danke Alex


----------

